# A few pics to share



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

My first ever '07 box, I'll refrain from posting a pic of the whole box, just close ups. The tobacco smells amazing, not much ammonia at all. If all '07's are like this WOW !!


































What's different from this and other Bolivars, the blend ? Perhaps more age ?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

what about the foil they're wrapped in.. That's different from other bolivars.

Congrats on the gold medals. They look tasty !


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Those look awesome. Enjoy.

--edit just checked the mine also have a slight hint of ammonia.
--but then again they are only 2 months old @ most. Naptime.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Those look awesome. Enjoy.


VEry tasty, is this one of the better 07' blends out there perhaps that would only increase with long term aging?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> VEry tasty, is this one of the better 07' blends out there perhaps that would only increase with long term aging?


Pretty much every review I've read and feedback I've heard say these need to age - 2 to 3 years minimum.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Pretty much every review I've read and feedback I've heard say these need to age - 2 to 3 years minimum.


chibanker had one from '06 I think and was quite favorably impressed.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

My rage is boiling with jealousy... :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

:dr:dr:dr


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

j6ppc said:


> Those look awesome. Enjoy.
> 
> --edit just checked the mine also have a slight hint of ammonia.
> --but then again they are only 2 months old @ most. Naptime.


Oh yes, naptime for sure. Going straight to the locker. If I can I like to give these 4-5 years, but with only 10 that may be hard. If I can get more that will make it a bit easier. Thanks for all the great comments, I've been smiling ear to ear today.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Aren't they gorgeous little creatures? :ss

My only complaint would be that for a cigar this special and this anticipated, they could have used some nicer wrappers.

These boxes will sit for minimum 3 years before I even open the again.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

RobinCoppell said:


> Oh yes, naptime for sure. Going straight to the locker. If I can I like to give these 4-5 years, but with only 10 that may be hard. If I can get more that will make it a bit easier. Thanks for all the great comments, I've been smiling ear to ear today.


There are a couple reviews buried in this thread as well. Sound very promising.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Pretty much every review I've read and feedback I've heard say these need to age - 2 to 3 years minimum.


but would they really meet there pic beyond.. lets say 10-20 years?
would hate to have them hit there climax and down grade :ss


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Those are next on my list to get. They look so damn tasty!:dr


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Showoff :dr
No, just kidding those look great.
Enjoy them!


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

They look so pretty. Awesome pickup, Robert.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

I will give you a bump in 24 hrs. :chk


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Those look effing fantastic!

I can't wait to get some.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Beautiful pics


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice pics, Rob. I smoked an 06 at the herf you missed on Monday. I was very impressed.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

pbs...i hope the cigars are better than the tv programs.

great score on the gold medals.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Very nice, enjoy! :tu


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

carni said:


> pbs...i hope the cigars are better than the tv programs.
> 
> great score on the gold medals.


Couldn't be worse..


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

How about a review?!!!! :dr:dr


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

Jun '07's are pretty good IMO :ss


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

TheDirector said:


> How about a review?!!!! :dr:dr


Can't bring myself to do it :ss

With that said I'm becoming a lonsdale whore, heck, I even have some '03 Padron lonsdales that are smoking amazing, what a great size !!

Croatan gave me either an 01 or 02 Rafael Gonzalez lonsdale I'm smoking as we speak (with some Avery Salvation) and I'm blown away !! Cubans do the long thin cigars sooooo well.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

RobinCoppell said:


> Can't bring myself to do it :ss
> 
> With that said I'm becoming a lonsdale whore, heck, I even have some '03 Padron lonsdales that are smoking amazing, what a great size !!
> 
> Croatan gave me either an 01 or 02 Rafael Gonzalez lonsdale I'm smoking as we speak (with some Avery Salvation) and I'm blown away !! Cubans do the long thin cigars sooooo well.


That's an '01, Rob.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Great lookin pictures Robin....er I mean Rob! I got a taste of one of Croatan's GM's on Monday and it tasted great now - it'll be awesome what a few years can do.


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

croatan said:


> That's an '01, Rob.


I can't thank you enough for getting me onto these long thin Cuban cigars, they're so amazing. A lot of people are really missing out.. it's like a whole new world has opened up to me !!


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> Great lookin pictures Robin....er I mean Rob! I got a taste of one of Croatan's GM's on Monday and it tasted great now - it'll be awesome what a few years can do.


Ha ha, I should have thought about the username a bit longer before I set my account up.. I put a little note under it that should clear things up.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

RobinCoppell said:


> Ha ha, I should have thought about the username a bit longer before I set my account up.. I put a little note under it that should clear things up.


 I was just kiddin with you!


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> I was just kiddin with you!


Oh, I know... it's all good, sorry I missed out Monday :ss:ss


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

They look amazing! Good lucking putting age on those, I need to lock them away and swallow the key if I had those!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Those look awesome :dr:dr


----------

